
Ask HN: Someone here to team up with me on a project to learn React together? - alinalex
Hey there,<p>I&#x27;m a self-taught web developer and I want to learn React right now. Is here anybody who would like to team up with me on a project in order to get learning react together?<p>Thanks,
Alin R.
======
simple_life
I did a course on React from udemy by Stephen Girder. It's pretty good. There
are three courses React, Advanced React and React Native. I think this course
will save you ton loads of time. Also, it's quite cheap at 30 $ for three
courses and 60 hours of content.

~~~
alinalex
Thanks a lot for the resources you recommended! Wanna join the learn react
slack group to make some project with us? Please give me your email and I will
send an invitation :)

~~~
simple_life
Sure. Would love to. siddharth[dot]soka+hn[at]gmail[dot]com

~~~
jacobkranz
Just to let you know, gmail omits the periods in their emails.

siddharth[dot]soka+hn[at]gmail[dot]com siddharthsoka+hn[at]gmail[dot]com
siddharth[dot][dot][dot][dot]soka+hn[at]gmail[dot]com

will all go to your email account

~~~
simple_life
I am aware of that. I often use the trick to register multiple times on the
same website. Also, you can use (+) to create unlimited siblings of your gmail
address. Helpful to keep track of spams.

~~~
bhrgunatha
I don't think it works with spam anymore - except for naive spammers, they are
very aware of this trick.

It IS for organising legitimate incoming mail though.

------
ecesena
Great idea! Please keep us posted on how it goes, I'd like to hear and maybe
do something similar when my schedule will permit. Do you already have a
project? If not, with a partner or alone, I can propose you to restyle/update
and keep open source Has Gluten [1].

I started working on HG two years ago, open sourced the code [2], but never
really had the time to give it the love it needs (updating to a newer version
of React, make the code nicer, blog about it...).

If you'd like to give it a boost, I'm happy to leave it as a playground and
support where needed -- assuming the core functionality will still be there.
We've had already a good number of friends from all over the world
contributing with UI improvements and translations.

Incidentally this is how I learned React, and in fact this is not much more
than React tutorial (searchable list) with a slightly better UI, and backed by
a google spreadsheet. I also integrated ads sense, with the idea to pay back
the $12/y of the domain, but I think there's some issue loading. Overall I
think a project like this could teach you quite a good number of reusable
skills.

[1] [http://hasgluten.com](http://hasgluten.com)

[2]
[https://github.com/hasgluten/hasgluten](https://github.com/hasgluten/hasgluten)

~~~
alinalex
Hey! I think it would be better to give me your email address and join us on
slack and we will talk there more on every subject you want. What do you say?
:)

~~~
ecesena
Oh sorry, just read it now - my email is public in my profile, forgot to
mention :)

------
judahmeek
I strongly recommend starting with [http://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-
stack-redux-tutorial...](http://teropa.info/blog/2015/09/10/full-stack-redux-
tutorial.html)

~~~
alinalex
Thanks for recommendation, the tutorial looks impressive and overwhelming in
the same as I'm just a beginner with React.

~~~
judahmeek
The tutorial is a little overwhelming, but you just take one step at a time
and google any concept that you don't understand. One of the best aspects of
this tutorial is that it relies on tests, which means that you gain a greater
practical understanding of the functionality that you are implementing.

~~~
alinalex
Care to be part of the slack group I just made as a mentor to all these guys
who want to learn React? Tell me your email and I will fire an invitation
right away :)

~~~
judahmeek
email is judah dot meek at gmail.com. I'd be happy to help out any way that I
can. I also recommend the
[http://www.reactiflux.com/](http://www.reactiflux.com/) community as a source
of answers.

~~~
sudshekhar
Can you explain more about the community? Is it beginner friendly or for
freelancing etc?

Sorry, but nothing is mentioned on the website.

~~~
acemarke
Reactiflux is a general discussion community for just about anything involving
React and various related libraries, as well as Javascript. There's several
general channels (#general, #need-help, etc), as well as channels for specific
libraries like Redux, React-Native, Webpack, and more. It's _very_ beginner-
friendly!

------
songzme
Hi, I got together a few friends to build a language learning site. There are
5 of us: 2 of us have 5+ years industry experience, 3 of them just started
college and are hungry to learn. The experienced devs will spend most of their
time code reviewing and making sure everybody checks in good code.

We built our product (not launched yet) in React and its primary purpose is to
help us learn redux (which explains why we haven't launched it). So far we've
had about 3 code rewrites, the most recent being refactoring codebase to use
Redux (all of us love it).

We have weekly sprint meetings every Thursday to talk about the project assign
tasks and review the team's progress. We have had about 15 sprint meetings.

If anybody wants to join us, we would love to teach you what we learned and
assign you a few tasks. My email is song at zheng.club

~~~
alinalex
I sent you an invite to the slack group.

------
acemarke
FYI, I keep a big list of links to high-quality tutorials and articles on
React and related topics, at [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem.

~~~
alinalex
Thanks a lot acemarke! I appreciate it! Wanna join the slack group on learning
react together? :)

~~~
acemarke
I spend most evenings (and weekends) hanging out in the Reactiflux community
on Discord. That generally keeps my attention for the most part, as well as
trying to work on updates to the Redux docs, and my blog post series on
"Practical Redux".

You might actually want to consider Reactiflux as an option instead of a Slack
group. Granted, a Slack group would work well for a smaller, goal-focused
group, whereas Reactiflux is more of a general "discuss anything related to
React and related tools" set of channels. That said, it'd definitely be
possible for us to add a channel dedicated to this learning effort, and
there's always plenty of people hanging around who can answer questions.

No problem either way, just wanted to toss out that as an option.

FYI, the Reactiflux invite link is available to anyone at
[http://www.reaactiflux.com](http://www.reaactiflux.com) . And, if anyone's
interested, my "Practical Redux" blog series can be found in my blog at
[http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com) .

------
aakashsigdel
I am a react-native developer. I too want to get my feet in web development. I
am good with concepts of react and redux. But not good on web development. I
would love to learn react together as we can teach each other things from our
domain. Email me at aakash dot sigdel at gmail dot com.

------
saikumarr
Hi Alin,

I have been hacking with React for sometime now. I am struggling to get
better. Can I join you for learning React better My mail id :
kumar[dot]sai119[at]gmail[dot]com

------
rckclmbr
I've been wanting to migrate pyportify from angular to react. It would be a
great project for learning react, if someone wants to do it.

[https://github.com/rckclmbr/pyportify](https://github.com/rckclmbr/pyportify)

~~~
alinalex
Give me your email address and join us on slack and I guess you can find
someone interested in that project

------
alinalex
Wow, guys you are so awesome. I did not expect this kind of positive answer.
I'm making now a slack group, so we can learn together and I will send you
invitations. Please contact me on twitter @RautaAlin to give your emails and
start sending the invitations.

------
alinalex
Hey everyone! Thanks for all your answers and support and I will call it a
night for now. If you want to be part of our spontaneous slack group for
learning react, just shoot me an email at alin.rauta@thebusinessclub.ro and I
will send you an invite.

Best,

------
pault
I've been using react in my freelance work for a year or so. I'm happy to
answer any questions you might have. My email is in my profile.

~~~
alinalex
I emailed you an invitation at parkerault @ gmail . com. Is that email
correct?

------
ck_one
Sounds like a good idea! Do you have a specific project in mind?

(EE Junior from Germany with basic rails and flask experience)

~~~
alinalex
Hi! You can find me on twitter @RautaAlin and we'll talk there and make a
plan. What do you say?

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
I'm currently working on my first React side project as we speak. Give me a
holler. Email in profile :)

~~~
alinalex
I can't figure out your email from the profile, sorry :)). Please write it
here or contact me on twitter @RautaAlin and I will send you an invite to the
slack group

------
fatpixel
This is exactly what I am looking for! If there's still room on the team, I'd
love to join!

~~~
alinalex
Please tell me your email address and I will send you an invite right away

------
wje
Sounds fun! I'm down to learn with you.

~~~
alinalex
Give me your email address or contact me on twitter @RautaAlin to invite you
on the slack group I just made.

------
chaudhary27
I am down to learn react.

~~~
alinalex
Please give your email address here or on twitter @RautaAlin and I will send
you an invite to the slack group I just made for this learning activity

~~~
mjohns3n
could you add me as well? mattjohnsen@protonmail.com

~~~
alinalex
I just sent you an invite. I'm pleased you want to join us. Also, please tell
me if the invite did not get in your inbox

------
sjroot
I'm down!

~~~
alinalex
Find me on twitter @RautaAlin and we'll talk more :)

------
motu
I'm down

~~~
alinalex
Please give me your email address and I will send you an invite

~~~
motu
motu@fastmail

.com

~~~
alinalex
I sent you the invite

